# I did a little experiment tonight



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

So I decided to look into something tonight. Not assuming not guessing but actually comparing surge map to what a pax would pay. Both are approx. $20-25 rides (driver pay out). I got a quote for both rides in a surge area so simply add the $ amount. This had me hot as hell. This one was from 1 Market to OAK. Please keep in mind that BART had an outage.



Juju Bay Area said:


> So I decided to look into something tonight. Not assuming not guessing but actually comparing surge map to what a pax would pay. Both are approx. $20-25 rides (driver pay out). I got a quote for both rides in a surge area so simply add the $ amount. This had me hot as hell. This one was from 1 Market to OAK. Please keep in mind that BART had an outage.


This one was from SFO to 1 Market. Generally a $22 ride, add the surge.

This was an actual ride. From San Jose (Apple Conference) to SF. I rated it when I picked up the pax. Please keep in mind that I plugged in the address once I started his ride (I asked him to wait 20 seconds) and I was 5 minutes away from him (from the time I accepted the ride to the time I picked him up and a lot of people were exiting the building). Also keep in mind that I did a general area before I got there and it was $124. My payout on this ride was approx. $58. ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

No wonder people order Pool.


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

It's cray but either way Uber is playing with the fares.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Wait wait wait wait... Uber has s taking advantage of drivers? Someone alert the media!!!!

Leave. It's the best thing for you. I dropped out of high school and 6 months later found a call center gig that's paying me 19.25/hr with hot chicks. Get out. The sooner the better.

I mean 6 months after quitting Uber.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Juju,
Put the share back in rideshare. After pick up end the trip. You have an hour to convince the rider to tip you 100% of what they saved


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Juju Bay Area said:


> It's cray but either way Uber is playing with the fares.


Shocking.
Uber has ? targeted U.
U shouldn't allow yourself to be taken advantaged Of in such a fashion?
Delete the driver's app now
Take a stand ?

If u don't, you'll prove Khosrowshahi right.
"_Drivers were born to be kicked in the nutz" *

*Khosrowshahi to Kalanick during a breakfast meeting at the St.Moritz, NYC May 14 2018_


----------

